# Simon Rattle and Berliner Philharmoniker in Symphony Hall!



## ladyrebecca

Hey, was anyone else there? I was in row C, just right of center, and it was amazing. I would have preferred about 15 rows back, but I am certainly not complaining. They did Brahms Symphonies No. 3 and 4 and Schoenberg's Accompaniment to a Film Scene (I think?). I did not really like the Schoenberg, however.


----------



## Stravinsky

great! I wish I'd been there.


----------



## GraemeG

What do they charge? They're coming to Australia in November with Rattle (first time ever for the BPO in Oz) and the ticket prices are inducing nosebleed...
cheers,
Graeme


----------

